# Beretta 92 FS Experience



## Ronso (Nov 5, 2010)

About 2 years ago I had some life changes and decided that I would take up pistol shooting as a hobby.
That is the sum total of my pistol experience for what it's worth.
My first pistol was a Ruger Mark 3, which I still have and love to shoot. Within about 3-4 months of the Ruger I bought a NIB Beretta 92FS and am writing this review in case someone is trying to decide what to get for their first "real" gun, like I was at the time. First, read ALOT and don't get swayed by the gun mags. Read forums like this one where you get real opinions from real owners. Look at all of the choices and decide why you want a gun in the first place.
I wanted one that had proven reliabilty (lots of choices), that felt good in my hand, and one that I could shoot reasonably well. I never thought about CC at the time. Maybe that was a mistake.
I've shot a lot since buying my Beretta and can say the following:
It is heavy and too big (for me) to carry, although it's manageable with a shoulder holster in the colder times of the year.
Not one failure of any kind in over 7,000 rounds (maybe more).
It has no problems with any ammo I've used, including lots of reloads bought at gun shows.
The condition of the finish and the internals are almost like new. I field strip and clean EVERY time I shoot so I look for signs of wear.
Accuracy? While I have improved my technique greatly, I can definitely say this gun is more accurate than I am. When I do everything right, the bullet goes exactly where I want it.
Recoil is excellent. I've shot several other popular pistols that, because they were unbalanced (ie top-heavy) or just didn't fit right in my hand do weird things on recoil (twist, too much muzzle flip). The Beretta recoils pretty much straight back making follow-up shots much easier and recoil really isn't bad at all (due to weight?)
I am very happy with my Beretta and anyone that buys one will likely be too, especially if you are going to the range and want a great gun for that purpose.
It wasn't until I got my new CC gun, also a 9mm but not a Beretta that I realized that I don't like the slide mounted decocker location. In addition, with the Beretta the safety is "up" for 'fire'. Seems counterintuitive which could get you killed in an emergency situation.
With my cc gun, my thumb naturally rests on the frame mounted safety so that when I draw, the safety is immediately engaged without having to change my grip. "Fire" is also "down", and that makes more sense to me. Other than this issue, I can say without reservation that I got the gun what I wanted when I originally got the Beretta.
The take away here is that while the Beretta 92 FS is a really good pistol, new buyers should think more carefully than I did about the long term intention to carry (or not), and look at the small details like the decocker function, trigger pull, sighting, etc. Shoot lots of guns before buying.
I hope this helps someone.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Great review - my .02 is about carry. I'm a big guy so I can hide it well. Having a longer barrel is actually great for carry IWB on a guy with a gut - more stable. I carry mine in an Uncle Mike's neoprene IWB holster in the "appendix carry" mode.

Read a little about the US Army team doing massive customizations for target accuracy, but for "bad guy" accuracy, mine is perfect.

Disappointed that after-market accessories are near nonexistent - specifically Tritium sights are difficult and more expensive than for a Glock or 1911.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I have had my 92 for many years. It is one of the few guns I consider a "keeper". I never had any thought of trying to carry it, rather wanted a high capacity semi for home defense. Glad you like yours, they shoot great, and I think they have a classic look which I love.
Eli


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree about it being a "keeper". I intend to bequeath it to my son, Jack, upon graduation from BUDS. But he's only 4 now so I guess I'll keep shooting it just to keep the rust outta the barrel til then


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

EliWolfe said:


> I have had my 92 for many years. It is one of the few guns I consider a "keeper". I never had any thought of trying to carry it, rather wanted a high capacity semi for home defense. Glad you like yours, they shoot great, and I think they have a classic look which I love.
> Eli


Duh for the old guy, the Beretta is my full size carry gun. I meant I never had any thought about carrying it when I bought it. I originally got it for home defense and round capacity but found it on my hip after finding the right holster. It replaced an older Springfield 1911 when I climbed on the 9mm bandwagon (the multiple threat gang banger solution). My Beretta is fitted with "Desert Storm #1" US Military approved rubber grips. I have big hands and those grips give me a great fit. I LOVE THIS GUN. 
eli


----------



## Texcowboy (Dec 3, 2010)

When I bought my 92FS ( a DOJ turn in) I too bought it for other than carry, just to add to my collection. However, i now carry it in a 'summer special' type IWB holster as one of my carry guns and have since bought a LEO turn in (Florida Hwy Patrol) 96 GT PS and carry it also. I rotate my carry guns weekley, a Kimber Ultra Elite, SIG P6 (West German Police turn in), Glock 32, Beretta 92FS and Beretta 96GT PS. When the weather is hot here in Texas I have to make do with either my S&W airweight 38 or my KelTec 380.

As you can see I have 3 LEO turn ins, all having been "carried a lot and shot very little", purchased at very reasonable prices and hand selected from several that the gun shops had in stock. Never a bobble with any.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

:smt1099*I have a 92f which was my first full size semi and the one which I used to qualify for my CCP with and I have a nice DeSantis three slot holster that was karmaed to me off of another board which makes it very manageable if I want to use if for CC. They are a fine weapon. Mine needs to be refinished since the officer that had the one I own seemed to use it for a hammer and it is in kind-a rough shape cosmetically but, that does not hurt the dependability or accuracy. So it's a keeper.*


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree the Beretta 92 is a keeper. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Did someone mention Beretta 92? :mrgreen:


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> Did someone mention Beretta 92? :mrgreen:


Uh...COOOOOOOOL!!! :smt082:smt082:smt082
Eli (love the 92):smt1099


----------



## Pat Az (May 14, 2008)

Very cool, and I am happy with my new 92.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've since picked up 1 more


----------



## The Dude (Dec 29, 2010)

I just bought my first pistol, a Glock G35, but I've already picked my next pistol out. One of these bad boys, the Berreta 92, I want the chrome one with the wooden grip though. They are beautiful weapons and from all I hear, great shooters.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Dude said:


> I just bought my first pistol, a Glock G35, but I've already picked my next pistol out. One of these bad boys, the Berreta 92, I want the chrome one with the wooden grip though. They are beautiful weapons and from all I hear, great shooters.


There is no chrome one - just stainless. But, there is a "high polish" version of the stainless. But, they are no longer made. You can still find them online, though....

But the standard Inox (stainless) models are still available new.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah that's the one I'm talking about then, I just hate it dosent come in a .45.


----------



## Eoin (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a query about the firing pin on 92 FS pistols.
The following came up on a site in Australia and the pictures explain the problem better than words; as there is a lot of experience here I thought that it would be an appropriate place to ask.
Is there a problem with the firing pin? My experience with firearms would indicate that there ought to be a bush.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I answered this on a couple of other forums, but...

I looked at the 6 92 variants I have...

ALL of the italian ones (90-Two, 92A1 and an 92FS) have that recess. The USA ones (two M9a1s and a 92FS) do not...

So, it's a USA vs Italian deal.


----------

